# cataracts



## seamuswildhoney

I read some where that cataracts could be treated with stings. One of my bees stung me on the eyebrow and my eye with the cataract seems to have clearer vision. Anyone know where to sting for cataracts?


----------



## karu

seamuswildhoney said:


> I read some where that cataracts could be treated with stings. One of my bees stung me on the eyebrow and my eye with the cataract seems to have clearer vision. Anyone know where to sting for cataracts?


Just came across this old post. Supposedly, couple drops of honey dissolved in water and used as drops in the eye should take care of the cataract.
Here is the old Russian recipe: 2-3 times a day in both eyes, 1-2 drops in each eye. 1:3 Honey to water proportion, eventually 1:2 or even 1:1. Light (May) honey recommended. This is to be done for 20 days, with 10 days break. Then repeat again. Avoid doing it during hot summer month. 
I've used it myself through winter, my eyes were very irritated and the vision was getting worse. I can tell that it is very soothing and I feel that it really helped to improve how my eyes feel and the vision. Have to go back to this routine again. Better than any pharmacy eye drops for sure.


----------



## NirvanaFan

This is interesting. I don't have cataracts, so I can't really comment on that. However, I do wear glasses and contacts. If I wear my contacts for more than 8 or 9 hours, the next day my eyes are VERY sensitive. I can't open them outside without lots of pain. I went to the optometrist about this a year or so ago and they just said it was a bacterial or viral infection that I won't go away. I should try doing this and see what happens.


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

I have heard of using honey for cataracts, as described in this thread. The idea of stinging near the eyes is very concerning to me. I personally would not try that.
Susan


----------



## Bee Bliss

Check this out: www.ifood.tv/blog/honey-for-eyes 
(catarats, ulcers, infections, etc.)

I have also read where a doctor sucessfully treated a women's cataracts with honey! Honey has also been used for animals for various ailments.


----------



## rtoney

I just sent a jar to my mom in TX who has an appointment in July for cataracts we will see if it does anything for her eyes by then.


----------



## Bee Bliss

Just be aware that honey put in the eyes will sting for a little while and will make the eyes water. Vision will be a little blurry for a little while. I read where raw honey can be diluted a bit with water eye drops.


----------



## rtoney

I told her to start with a 1:1 honey to water then 2:1 then 3:1 and see how it does.


----------



## seamuswildflower

4 years later I still have lots of trouble with that eye, blurry vision, eye boogers and floaters. Bless my bees! They know exactly where to sting. They have stung 3 more times near that eye twice on the brow, once on the lower lid. Each time everything gets better!


----------



## rtoney

My mom is still using the honey and I don't think it has helped much yet. At 79 I know I would not be able to get her to agree to the bee stings by the eye


----------



## seamuswildflower

I just got sting number 8 and a big floater seems to bee disolving!


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

You are a brave one, Seamus! I'm glad its helping but again, stinging near the eye raises great concern for me.
Susan


----------



## Ramona

seamuswildflower said:


> I just got sting number 8 and a big floater seems to bee disolving!


I had cataract surgery on both my eyes when I was in my forties - sight is much better now due to lens implants but I really miss how well I could see close up with my really nearsighted eyes 

Watch out for floaters - in my case, they came along with a retinal tear that fortunately was repaired before I lost sight in that eye. I'm all for natural health but am grateful to have had excellent ophthalmologists throughout my life. 

Your eyes are precious - take care!

Ramona


----------



## seamuswildflower

now its 8 years later 14 stings near that eye still helps


----------



## chris bright

I cleared my cataracts using honey. I was told I had cataracts and I treated with honey dabbing it in the corner of my eye and dragging it to the other side. Four weeks later and I was told by a surprised Optometrist that the cataracts were gone. That was four years ago and I am still clear of cataracts.


----------



## seamuswildflower

I JUST GOT STUNG FOR THE 35TH TIME NEAR MY RIGHT EYE, THEY HAVE BEEN STINGING NEAR THAT EYE NOW FOR 8 YEARS IT WAS REALLY BOTHERING ME TODAY THE FLOATER STOPPED BLEEDING AND THE EYE BOOGERS ARE GONE!


----------



## mitchgobears

Honey may have anti microbial properties and possibly help with bacterial eye infections, BUT a cataract is a permanent change in the proteins of the lens inside the eye. When these proteins change the lens goes from clear to opaque. As a practicing eye doctor for over 20 years, I will tell you that the only remedy for cataracts is surgery. I have had patients try everything to "fix" their cataracts and none have ever improved. Many times they return telling me that their vision is better and bothers them less. The vision is always the same, or worse, but they feel better because they think they are doing something to help. The mind is a tremendous organ and the placebo effect is real. People think that things are better when they are the same or worse. Do not ever let a bee sting your eye, as that may allow bacteria into your eye that may cause a bacterial infection inside your eye. Endopthalmitis can cause severe vision loss and loss of the eye. Honey as an ocular anti-bacterial: maybe. I had a patient use breast milk for eye infections. Honey as a cure for cataracts: I don't think so.


----------



## seamuswildflower

mitchgobears said:


> Honey may have anti microbial properties and possibly help with bacterial eye infections, BUT a cataract is a permanent change in the proteins of the lens inside the eye. When these proteins change the lens goes from clear to opaque. As a practicing eye doctor for over 20 years, I will tell you that the only remedy for cataracts is surgery. I have had patients try everything to "fix" their cataracts and none have ever improved. Many times they return telling me that their vision is better and bothers them less. The vision is always the same, or worse, but they feel better because they think they are doing something to help. The mind is a tremendous organ and the placebo effect is real. People think that things are better when they are the same or worse. Do not ever let a bee sting your eye, as that may allow bacteria into your eye that may cause a bacterial infection inside your eye. Endopthalmitis can cause severe vision loss and loss of the eye. Honey as an ocular anti-bacterial: maybe. I had a patient use breast milk for eye infections. Honey as a cure for cataracts: I don't think so.


ohhhhhhhhhhhhh did i touch your money belt soooooooooooooooooo sorry


----------



## seamuswildflower

:lpf:as DOCTOR RICHARD SCHULZE, WORLD FAMOUS HOMEOPATHIC DOCTOR, SAID SOME 40 YEARS AGO, TO THE DOCTORS WHO TOLD HIM HE NEEDED HEART SURGERY IN HIS EARLY 20s "YOU KNOW WHERE YOU CAN STICK YOUR SCALPELS!" HE NEVER GOT THE SURGERY AND IS NOW IN HIS 60s. OH BYE THE WAY ARE YOU WORLD FAMOUS MITCH?


----------



## chris bright

Honey has been taking care of cataracts since ancient times in Greece as referenced iin Dr Bodog Beck's book, Honey and Your Health published in 1938. The Beekeeper Library, Mari-el.Ru, outlines a honey course of treatments for cataracts and other eye diseases. Maybe it is time for Mitch to start thinking outside the box.


----------



## seamuswildflower

it is hard to see clearly when the lenses in your glasses have dollar signs etched in them


----------



## Danpa14

seamuswildflower said:


> it is hard to see clearly when the lenses in your glasses have dollar signs etched in them


I am an optometrist of 31 years and have heard these type stories over the years. I have learned to just agree with the patient since they are already confident in their beliefs and their minds can not be changed. And then a few years later after they have cataract surgery they say things like, "well that whatever I did postponed my surgery for years." And I usually just agree with them again. And as far as your money comment is concerned, it is off base. You should be careful of asigning motives of greed to someone you do not know.


----------



## squarepeg

Danpa14 said:


> ...as far as your money comment is concerned, it is off base. You should be careful of asigning motives of greed to someone you do not know.


yep.


----------



## Bee Bliss

When my cousin was a child, she had a persistant eye ulcer that the doctor/s tried to treat and failed for too long. My cousin has permanent damage to the eyesight of one eye because of ineffective drug treatments. I can't help but to believe (knowing what I do about honey and its use in treating eye issues) that had that unconventional treatment of honey used in the eye been done that her sight would not have been damaged.

I would not hesitate to put honey in my eyes (and have done so) or the eyes of our dog to treat infections or cataracts, etc. Do not use plain tap water to dilute honey (if you dilute it), but rather proper eye solution product. Just so one knows, the honey will sting briefly and the eye will water. Vision may blur briefly. This is normal.

There is also a Dr. Carey from California who successfully treated cataracts using honey.

Charles Mraz, a beekeeper, who at first was a skeptic, turned not only into a believer of apitherapy but actually treated people himself for over 60 years. What changed his mind was he personally experienced health benefits for a serious issue by using bees to sting himself. He did this to test the saying that beekeepers don't get arthritis. He met Dr. Beck and learned a lot from him as well as other doctors. Dr. Beck brought over his knowledge and practice of bee venom therapy from Europe where it was not uncommon to treat people this way. Mraz is credited with being a pioneer in this country regarding bee venom therapy. He wanted the medical community to embrace bee venom, but they were not interested because there was no money in that type of treatment. He tried to get researchers interested in venom and bee products for health, but again, they follow the money. Charles Mraz reported all this in his book which is quite interesting. He helped a lot of people when their own doctors failed. There are also some you tube videos of Mraz. There are a few charts of nerve pathways illustrated in his book to show where to sting.


----------



## seamuswildflower

I HAD OSTEOMYLITIS, AN INFECTION INSIDE THE BONE, AND I HAD THE INFECTED TITANIUM ROD REMOVED. MY BEES STUNG THE FIRE OUT OF MY THE WHOLE TIME I HAD OSTEOMYLITIS. MY ORTHOPEDIC SURGEON SAYS WITHOUT THE HOMEOPATHIC REMEDIES I WOULD STILL HAVE OSTEOMYLITIS! NOT ALL DOCTORS ARE GREEDY MONEY CHASERS BUT MOST ARE, AS IS OBVIOUS FROM THEIR POSTS ON THIS FORUM. IF THEY GOT STUNG WOULD THEY SHARE THE BENEFITS THAT THEY GOT? NOT IF IT WOULD CAUSE THEM TO LOSE MONEY!


----------



## Danpa14

If it helps I was at a seminar a couple years ago on Manuka honey and its medicinal uses. It is being used, by money hungry doctors even, to treat certain ocular conditions. Eyelash mites was the most common use. So there is some research being done. Also on mersa type infections.


----------



## Brad Bee

seamuswildflower said:


> I HAD OSTEOMYLITIS, AN INFECTION INSIDE THE BONE, AND I HAD THE INFECTED TITANIUM ROD REMOVED. MY BEES STUNG THE FIRE OUT OF MY THE WHOLE TIME I HAD OSTEOMYLITIS. MY ORTHOPEDIC SURGEON SAYS WITHOUT THE HOMEOPATHIC REMEDIES I WOULD STILL HAVE OSTEOMYLITIS! NOT ALL DOCTORS ARE GREEDY MONEY CHASERS BUT MOST ARE, AS IS OBVIOUS FROM THEIR POSTS ON THIS FORUM. IF THEY GOT STUNG WOULD THEY SHARE THE BENEFITS THAT THEY GOT? NOT IF IT WOULD CAUSE THEM TO LOSE MONEY!


I'm not a doctor and don't pretend to be one, but you have a really bad attitude. The doctor that I go to always seems anxious to talk to me about what I've tried with bee stings. He's seems genuinely interested in learning how bee stings can fight pain, in my case in my shoulder. Not all doctors are greedy just as all businessmen are not greedy, just as all homeopathic people aren't fruitcakes.


----------



## seamuswildflower

I HAVE HAD SEVERAL DOCTORS THAT ARE AMAZED AT WHAT BEE STINGS HAVE DONE FOR ME BUT MOST ACT LIKE IT IS WITCHCRAFT. MY ORTHOPEDIC SURGEON RECOMMENDS HOMEOPATHIC REMEDIES ON MY CHART.


----------



## seamuswildflower

I HAVE EYELASH MITES.


----------



## deknow

Well, that sounds reasonable. Water won't cause you any harm whatsoever, and it probably is good as a prophylactic treatment against headaches (for the doctor).


----------



## squarepeg

deknow said:


> ...(for the doctor).


----------



## seamuswildflower

I TREATED MY EYES WITH HONEY LAST NIGHT AND NOW I DO NOT HAVE EYELASH MITES! THE SUGAR CONTENT IN THE HONEY EXTRACTS ALL THE MOISTURE FROM THE MITES AND THEY DIE OF DEHYDRATION. MY VISION IS MUCH CLEARER AS WELL.


----------



## deknow

Does your keyboard have a volume control?
Most adults have eyelash mites...it isn't really something that needs fixing in the vast majority of cases.


----------



## merricain

chris bright said:


> I cleared my cataracts using honey. I was told I had cataracts and I treated with honey dabbing it in the corner of my eye and dragging it to the other side. Four weeks later and I was told by a surprised Optometrist that the cataracts were gone. That was four years ago and I am still clear of cataracts.


Chris, how did you do this? Straight or diluted with something like saline eyedrops? I tried dropping wildflower honey in one eye and it stings. I was reticent to do it in the other eye. Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## santa

We are not rats but nevertheless this could worth to read: http://www.hindawi.com/journals/joph/2016/1917093/


----------



## wstokess

I ran across the Russian article on honey and eyes in Sept '14 and started doing 1 drop of honey and 4 drops of saline each night. At my appointment with my ophthalmologist in October he told me to leave the glasses on the shelf. He said,"You're not a perfect 20,20 but you're close.
The next day we went to visit my wife's sister in Leicester, NC and it was like seeing HD tv for the first time.
I still use it and yes it stings a little and my eyes water but put me down as "I'm a believer"
steve


----------



## seamuswildflower

I STILL TREAT MY EYES FOR CATARACTS AND I WILL NEVER NEED SURGERY. THE RESULTS ARE AMAZING! I HAVE THIS FRIEND THEO HE IS IN HIS MID 80s. HE TOLD ME ON MONDAY THE 13th OF THIS MONTH THAT HE HAD MACULER DEGENERATION AND HE WAS GOING BLIND AND HIS DOCTOR SAID THERE IS NOTHING THAT CAN BE DONE ABOUT IT . TUESDAY I BROUGHT HIM JAR OF HONEY. WEDNESDAY HIS SECRETARY CALLS ME? "THEO WANTS ME TO WRITE DOWN EXACTLY WHAT HE SHOULD BE DOING? HE PUT HONEY IN HIS EYE LAST NIGHT AND HE SAYS HE CAN SEE OUT OF THAT EYE NOW" THURSDAY I STOP BY TO SEE MY PAL? "IT'S AMAZING JIM?! IT KEEPS GETTING BETTER EVERY DAY" I HAVE VISITED HIM 1 TIME SINCE AND HE IS RECOMMENDING THIS TREATMENT TO SOMEONE WHO HAS THE SAME PROBLEM. R V THEO IS NOW THE CURRENT EXPERT ON THE TREATMENT OF MACULER DEGENERATION!!! APITHERAPY RULES ON!!!!


----------



## Brad Bee

SEAMUS, I use bee stings to treat tendonitis in my shoulder. I've been doing it for 2 years now and it's helped considerably. However, claiming that one treatment of honey to the eye of someone who has macular degeneration allowed him to see out of an eye that he, prior to that one treatment, couldn't see out of, is completely unbelieveable. It's no doubt you are on the apitherapy bandwagon, perhaps the leader of the circus. I too and convinced that bee venom therapy helps certain things with limited uses, but to claim what you did makes all things apitherapy seem akin to selling snake oil.

One treatment cure........sure thing.


----------



## seamuswildflower

BRAD BEE WHEN YOU WENT TO SCHOOL AND TOOK A COURSE IN READING COMPREHENSION YOU WERE NO DOUBT SLEEPING IN CLASS!!! REREAD THE POST??? THEO HAS BEEN TREATING HIS EYE WITH RAW HONEY FOR 13 DAYS NOW? HE SAYS, AND I HAVE NO REASON TO DOUBT THE MAN, THAT THE VISION IS GETTING BETTER EVERY DAY. I HAVE EXPERIENCED VERY SIMILAR RESULTS IN JUST 1 TREATMENT. I AM I LINGUIST AND I CAN GREET IN 41 LANGUAGES AND CARRY A CONVERSATION IN 5 LANGUAGES. I FEEL I AM QUALIFIED TO GIVE YOU A 55% SCORE IN YOUR READING COMPREHENSION. THAT IS A FAILING GRADE


----------



## Brad Bee

seamuswildflower said:


> HE TOLD ME ON MONDAY THE 13th OF THIS MONTH THAT HE HAD MACULER DEGENERATION AND HE WAS GOING BLIND AND HIS DOCTOR SAID THERE IS NOTHING THAT CAN BE DONE ABOUT IT . TUESDAY I BROUGHT HIM JAR OF HONEY. WEDNESDAY HIS SECRETARY CALLS ME? "THEO WANTS ME TO WRITE DOWN EXACTLY WHAT HE SHOULD BE DOING? HE PUT HONEY IN HIS EYE LAST NIGHT AND HE SAYS HE CAN SEE OUT OF THAT EYE NOW" THURSDAY I STOP BY TO SEE MY PAL? "IT'S AMAZING JIM?! IT KEEPS GETTING BETTER EVERY DAY" I HAVE VISITED HIM 1 TIME SINCE AND HE IS RECOMMENDING THIS TREATMENT TO SOMEONE WHO HAS THE SAME PROBLEM. R V THEO IS NOW THE CURRENT EXPERT ON THE TREATMENT OF MACULER DEGENERATION!!! APITHERAPY RULES ON!!!!


I'm just reading what you wrote. Couldn't see on Monday, treated his eyes on Tuesday, and could see on Wednesday. Apparently ENGLISH ISN'T ONE OF THE 5 LANGUAGES YOU SPEAK FLUENTLY OR COMPREHEND COMPLETELY. I'm so very impressed by your resume, do you treat the tendonitis in your elbow with bee stings?


----------



## seamuswildflower

YOUR SCORE IN READING COMPREHENSION JUST GOT A LOT LOWER, 35%, THEO SAID HE COULD SEE, INDICATING THERE WAS IMPROVEMENT. YOU NEED TO GO BACK TO GRADE SCHOOL AND LEARN TO COMPREHEND WHAT YOU READ???


----------



## seamuswildflower

AS YET THEO CAN NOT SEE WELL ENOUGH TO DRIVE BUT I EXPECT IF HE CONTINUES HIS RAW HONEY TREATMENTS HE SOON WILL BE DRIVING AND READING AGAIN. IF I CAN GET A COPY OF HIS NEXT EYE EXAM I WILL MAKE A COPY AND POST IT HERE!!!


----------



## Brad Bee

seamuswildflower said:


> THEO SAID HE COULD SEE, INDICATING THERE WAS IMPROVEMENT.


Which implies that he couldn't see prior to the treatment. 

I give you 20 demerits for posting misleading information. NO SOUP FOR YOU!


----------



## seamuswildflower

Brad Bee said:


> Which implies that he couldn't see prior to the treatment.
> 
> I give you 20 demerits for posting misleading information. NO SOUP FOR YOU!


TO THOSE WHO HAVE GOOD READING COMPREHENSION IT IS INFORMATIVE AND ENLIGHTENING, FOR THOSE LACKING THESE ABILITIES, ALAS, IGNORANCE IS BLISS???


----------



## John Smith

I'm one of those who believe honey fixes everything! Period! 

Is it the placebo effect? Sure! Along with some very simple acts of mother nature! Are there things I can't fix with honey? Probably, but there is still the venom! That makes my eyes light up, for sure. 

Honey in my eyes changes things. Honey stimulates blood flow and that is crucial to healing of all tissue. The fluid in my eyes gets murky (with age) and when water fasting I found that it refreshes with clean fluid. Hey, Presto, I could see better. So when I put the Manuka Honey in the eye once to clean up the conjunctivitis, guess what............... the dirty water was drawn out (hygroscopy?) and the new fluids coming in were clean and clear. I can see clearly again!

Being near or far sighted in many cases (ignore the extreme events) is related to the pressure of the fluid in the eye. The honey regulates the fluid apparently, and eyesight returns to normal (at least MY normal). I was sold glasses when I was young. I damaged them while welding. Never again have I gone back for more. That was 50 years ago. I am getting a little nearsighted (or less farsighted?) as I get old, but getting old is so much fun I put up with it!

I wonder sometime if my extraordinary results using honey is because I get the venom and some who attempt to use my plan do not. Does the queen bee infect me with her pheromones and change my chemistry to be similar to that of the bee?


----------



## seamuswildflower

SO I WENT TO MY EYE DOCTOR FOR AN EYE EXAM. HE READ ON MY CHART THAT I WAS TREATING MY EYES WITH RAW HONEY FOR CATARACTS. HE WAS HORRIFIED!!! HE STARTED THIS LECTURE ABOUT HOW THIS COULD DAMAGE MY EYES AND THAT I SHOULD GET CATARACT SURGERY RIGHT AWAY. THEN HE THREATENED ME TO PUT A RESTRICTION ON DRIVING AT NIGHT!!! MY REPLY "BUT THE HONEY IS WORKING" THEN HE TRIED TO MAKE UP A **** AND BULL STORY TO PROVE THAT RAW HONEY COULD NOT HELP MY VISION. OF COURSE I KEPT EGGING HIM ON AND STARTED TELLING HIM ABOUT MY APITHERAPY "PATIENTS"!!! THAT REALLY GOT HIM WORKED UP!!!! I LEFT CHUCKLING AND I AM SURE I RUINED HIS DAY??? APITHERAPY RULES!!!


----------



## crofter

Rem.


----------



## seamuswildflower

I had not put honey in my eyes for about year. my right eye has inner and outer cataracts and a bleeding floater. I have put honey in my eye for 4 days now and the cataracts re clearing up and the bleeding floater is barely visible!!! Sorry Mitch no surgery needed!!!


----------



## Marysbirdworld

rtoney said:


> I just sent a jar to my mom in TX who has an appointment in July for cataracts we will see if it does anything for her eyes by then.


Did they work for your moms eyes.


----------

